# Coda 2



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Anyone getting Coda 2? It is half price today only, and I am debating buying it. I am a long time Vim fan, and have been playing with Sublime Text 2 lately, but Coda would be nice for CSS, and ERB files.


----------



## phreaker (Jul 30, 2008)

Do not hesitate. Coda 2 is amazing !!!! worth the money


----------



## sheamus (May 20, 2010)

Are you using it with ERB files?


----------

